# Why Evangelize if Calvinism is true?



## AThornquist (Feb 9, 2010)

I love Voddie Baucham. Here's his response to the infamous "why evangelize if Calvinism is true" question:

February Question of the Month - Why Evangelize if Calvinism is True?


----------

